# UK benefits



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi all, this really only applies to anyone soon to be 60.
Went yesterday to an open day run by the Consulate and Health & Benefits team of UK Dept Work & Pensions. Good useful info.
The interesting one is that if you turn 60 this year and still have official residency in UK during a week in Sept,( not sure which one) then you will qualify for winter fuel allowance each year thereafter. But of course you must not do the Padron or NIE or get Spanish residency too soon. Wait until after. 
I know this is a controversial issue of Brits getting this abroad, but whilst we may not have much in the way of heating bills, there are certainly big airconditioning bills for many.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

shoemanpete said:


> ..... but whilst we may not have much in the way of heating bills, there are certainly big airconditioning bills for many.


ahhh pobrecitos


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nigele2 said:


> ahhh pobrecitos



I know what that means, without using google :cheer2::cheer2: !!!! A friend of mine kept saying it to my sdon when he tore his ligament!!! A bit of a cheeky comment to shoemanpete tho :boxing:


Jo xxx


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

jojo said:


> I know what that means, without using google :cheer2::cheer2: !!!! A friend of mine kept saying it to my sdon when he tore his ligament!!! A bit of a cheeky comment to shoemanpete tho :boxing:
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


jojo my family use that word frequently - more pobrecita que pobrecitos.

I'm sure pete has got a sense of humour - well I hope so


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

jojo said:


> I know what that means, without using google :cheer2::cheer2: !!!! A friend of mine kept saying it to my sdon when he tore his ligament!!! A bit of a cheeky comment to shoemanpete tho :boxing:
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


before I read your reply Jo, I put it into google translate..........no luck, but the dictionary helped. 

Yes, I do have a sense of humour.


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

Unfortunately, I got excited for nothing, I don't qualify  I was born a little too late.

This is from the direct.gov website:


You could get Winter Fuel Payment if both the following apply:

you have reached the qualifying age (born on or before 5 July 1950) 
you normally live in Great Britain or Northern Ireland on any day in the week of 20–26 September 2010

To have reached the qualifying age for a Winter Fuel Payment between 2010/11 you will need to be born on or before 5 July 1950.

This is because the qualifying age for Winter Fuel Payment is rising in line with the increase in State Pension age from April 2010.

In the future, the Winter Fuel Payment qualifying age will increase from 60 to 65 between 2010 and 2020. Use the calculator below to find out when you will reach the qualifying age.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

shoemanpete said:


> Unfortunately, I got excited for nothing, I don't qualify  I was born a little too late.
> 
> This is from the direct.gov website:
> 
> ...


Its a cruel world Pete. You're too young 

Jo xxx


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh thank you Jojo 

How are things with you these days?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

shoemanpete said:


> Oh thank you Jojo
> 
> How are things with you these days?


Hhhhmmmm, still hanging on in there as they say, but feeling far more positive!! The better weather helps. This winter was a real killer!!! My son has started a new school, in Benalmadena, so far, so good. He's been there since monday and seems to like it - the school run is rather a long one now tho, but he tried the train this evening and was pleasantly surprised, a short and enjoyable trip for my son and only 1,35€ for me! I'm very curious to find out more about Mijas La Nueva, so once you're "in" we must meet up down that way so I can have a nosey round !!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

jojo said:


> Hhhhmmmm, still hanging on in there as they say, but feeling far more positive!! The better weather helps. This winter was a real killer!!! My son has started a new school, in Benalmadena, so far, so good. He's been there since monday and seems to like it - the school run is rather a long one now tho, but he tried the train this evening and was pleasantly surprised, a short and enjoyable trip for my son and only 1,35€ for me! I'm very curious to find out more about Mijas La Nueva, so once you're "in" we must meet up down that way so I can have a nosey round !!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Oh I see, we've got to be your guinea pigs now have we! 
Well ok, let's see..........tour guide fees - consultancy - tea & biscuits, I'll let you know!


----------

